# Chickens & Roofing Shingles



## redrange (May 4, 2015)

I have one side of an old shed covered in roofing shingles which would be a wall inside coop. Do I need to cover it.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They'll probably peck at it.


----------

